# Anyone installed one of these



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

The new Kohler Karbon. I installed this today. The granite guy did not like me to much, but at least there was enough room for the faucet, usually it seems like you have to be a magician to make things work right. The valve body of this faucet requires a 2" hole! I for see issues with this expense faucet as it gets more use.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

that thing is ugly! it looks like something out of the transformers movie.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Too many moving parts.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

I agree with Leak1, that is and ugly faucet.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I like it, i think its cool looking. Do they offer a remote control version?


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Fugly.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Dumb.... DA...... Dumb Dumb. Uglyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.

That has to the ugliest faucet I have ever seen.:blink:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

This should be on the "why kohler sucks" thread


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I like it, i think its cool looking. Do they offer a remote control version?


 I do too thinks its cool and I bet the ladies would like it. It would be good for a single guy. Now sweetheart let me show you somthing else you haven't seen before:laughing:.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

All of the swing joints start leaking rather quickly, the one I installed in October of last year is already having issues.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

reminds me of those crappy shower arms with the swing joints except i bet it cost 15 times as much.  after it leaks and the customer hates it, what do they do with that 2" hole in their countertop?







paul


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> reminds me of those crappy shower arms with the swing joints except i bet it cost 15 times as much.  after it leaks and the customer hates it, what do they do with that 2" hole in their countertop?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell man, you take an 1-1/2" escuseon, pack it full of some putty, stick the new faucet through that and BAMMMMMMMMMM!!!! Get er done. 
And that is what I like about da south.:blink:


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

southern engineering at it best!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Hell man, you take an 1-1/2" escuseon, pack it full of some putty, stick the new faucet through that and BAMMMMMMMMMM!!!! Get er done.
> And that is what I like about da south.:blink:


 
man, you do it purty. I would have just used a 2"x1 1/2" spud with some foil tape as a trim ring. :whistling2:







paul


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Hell man, you take an 1-1/2" escuseon, pack it full of some putty, stick the new faucet through that and BAMMMMMMMMMM!!!! Get er done.
> And that is what I like about da south.:blink:


 Cut a piece of plywood and patch over the hole in the countertop and then re-drill it for the new faucet.....or just leave it in place and drill new holes for your new faucet:laughing:. Gitter-dunn boyz:thumbsup:. I've been in houses where anything goes....people are crazy. I wish I had been taking pictures my entire life on jobs!!! I would have some Gold medal winners for sure!!!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> I do too thinks its cool and I bet the ladies would like it. It would be good for a single guy. Now sweetheart let me show you somthing else you haven't seen before:laughing:.


I guess I'm with the cool crowd, I kind of like it too.:whistling2:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

yeah it's ugly, but being Kohler it probably only cost nine hundred dollars. and the replacement parts are going to be ready for market by 2012.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Well, i can agree to not disagree. It is not ugly.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> yeah it's ugly, but being Kohler it probably only cost nine hundred dollars. and the replacement parts are going to be ready for market by 2012.


List price for chrome is $1,014.00, Stainless is $1,306.00. Figure 40% off that for cost.

Parts are available now for all faucets listed in the current catalog. By the way, the Karbon is on the front cover of the Kohler catalog and is a very popular choice.
I don't think it matters what we think, it's the customers choice. If you don't want to install it then the next plumber will.:laughing:

I like it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I think it is as ugly as hell. I can see those joints leaking sooner than later.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Does it vibrate?:jester:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

IT looks robotic.








:laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

johnny 5 is alive!


----------

